# Pregnancy care in Durham area



## Tina chick (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi was wondering if anyone had any experience of pregnancy care in the Durham area as I'm nervous of what to expect as me and my partner are excited about getting diabetes sorted and starting a family but I'm nervous of what to expect as I've heard some bad stories from non-diabetics


----------



## Twitchy (Jan 2, 2013)

Don't know the area but have you had a chat with your hospital diabetic team? They should be able to tell you if there's a specific diabetic antenatal clinic for example. Best of luck!


----------



## Lizzzie (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi Tina. I spent a lot of time working in Newcastle during my last pregnancy and got a bit worried at one stage because the baby's movements completely stopped for what seemed like ages.  It was a false alarm, but the hospital in Newcastle were brilliant, even though I wasn't even their patient: I felt very looked after very quickly.

Can't help with Durham itself though. 

Best thing might be to print off the NICE guidelines to see what they 'should' be doing (including pre conception if you have that opportunity - I cant remember without closing this window and checking) ask questions where this wavers and be prepared to go elsewhere if you don't feel your treatment is up to scratch.


----------



## Tina chick (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for the advise


----------

